# Bracelet or rubber! for my Oris TT1



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

*Bracelet or rubber! for my Oris TT1*


View Advert


Good morning all.

I recently bought an Oris TT1. It came on a leather strap, the case is titanium..so ideally, I would love to put it on a titanium bracelet, or a rubber strap.

SO! if anybody has the above, which they no longer , want/need/use! Id be very very interested.

Many thanks..




*Advertiser*

marley



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

